# Tìm hiểu những loại phụ liệu da hiện có trên thị trường



## avocado (25/5/21)

Tìm hiểu những loại phụ liệu da hiện có trên thị trường Chúng ta hay nghe nhắc đến các khái niệm như real leather, genuine leather, top grain leather, full grain leather.... vậy tại sao giá sổ bìa da cao cấp phải phân biệt như thế? Thông thường phía dưới của thắt lưng hoặc bên trong sản phẩm da, chất lượng da được ghi là một trong ba loại sau: Genuine leather, top-grain leather hoặc full-grain leather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nhưng ý nghĩa chính xác của nó là gì? Khi bạn đang mua cặp da, áo da hoặc sổ tay bìa da cao cấpgiày da, bạn nên biết chính xác những gì cần xem trong sản phẩm da của bạn. Genuine leather không chỉ có nghĩa là sản phẩm được làm từ da thật, mà nó cũng có nghĩa là một trong những sản phẩm kém chất lượng nhất làm từ da thật. Genuine leather nói chung không bền hoặc đẹp như da chất lượng cao. Điển hình là bạn sẽ thấy nó trong thắt lưng ở các siêu thị, trong những đôi giày ở các siêu thị giá rẻ và túi xách hoặc sản phẩm khác ở phân khúc da giá rẻ. Những sản phẩm có ghi Genuine leather sẽ là vài lớp da kém chất lượng được dán với nhau bằng keo, sau đó được sơn lên để trông giống da xịn. Phân khúc da này thì có thể chấp nhận được nếu bạn đang tìm mua gì đó rẻ và không quan tâm lắm đến chất lượng. Nó sẽ không bền lắm, vì vậy, bạn không nên sử dụng nó hàng ngày. (Bạn cảm thấy bối rối khi tìm hiểu về Genuine Leather? khi thì có nghĩa là các loại da thật, khi thì có nghĩa phân khúc da thật kém chất lượng? Top-grain leather là phân khúc da mà bạn sẽ tìm thấy trong những sản phẩm da “tốt” và nằm ở mức chất lượng “tốt” trong các loại da. Nó được sử dụng nhiều cho ví nữ, bao gồm cả những sản phẩm nhỏ cho phái nam như ví nam, những sản phẩm được bán bỡi các thương hiệu thiết kế nổi tiếng. Nó được tách "lớp trên cùng" bên ngoài, phía trên lớp "top-grain" và xóa bỏ các tỳ vết trên da bằng cách chà nhám nhẹ, một vài sản phẩm được dập “hạt vân giả” lên bề mặt. Thông thường, sau đó nó được xử lý và nhuộm màu để cho ra sản phẩm có mặt da đẹp đồng nhất (không tỳ vết). Thành phẩm sẽ không có tuổi thọ sử dụng quá lâu như full-grain và cuối cùng nhìn cũ đi sau thời gian sử dụng quá dài. Tuy nhiên, thành phẩm của phân khúc da này sẽ là tuyệt vời, nếu bạn không quan tâm quá mức đến tuổi thọ hoặc khả năng chống bẩn. Full-grain leather sẽ giữ lại toàn hạt da tự nhiên với tất cả các tỳ vết Nó thường được sử dụng cho các danh mục da hạng nặng, như bao da vũ khí và thắt lưng tiện ích. Nhưng nó cũng có thể được sử dụng (rất thành công) cho thắt lưng, cặp da, giày, giày làm việc và nhiều sản phẩm da khác. Loại da này giữ lại các tỳ vết tự nhiên của động vật như sẹo, nhưng sản phẩm từ những công ty cao cấp sẽ không sử dụng loại da bị tỳ vết này. Loại da Full-grain, càng sử dụng lâu, thì lại càng đẹp. Nó được biết đến rộng rãi là loại da xịn và tốt nhất với giá cả cao nhất. Thường giá của nó đắc hơn rất nhiều, bù lại Full-grain có tuổi thọ rất dài. Nếu bạn mua một sản phẩm được làm từ da Full-grain, bạn có lẽ sẽ sử dụng nó suốt đời nếu bạn sử dụng nó phù hợp. Nếu có thể, bạn nên tránh sử dụng các loại da sau: Bonded leather: da phế liệu và một số nguyên liệu khác được ghép lại bằng keo, trung bình khoảng 17% là da thật. Nói nôn na dễ hiểu, bonded leather giống như “ván ép”, nhưng thay vì gỗ, thì ở đây là da. Patent leather: da được xử lý với bề mặt nhựa bóng Corrected grain leather: loại da chất lượng thấp, được dập vân hạt da giả Bicast leather: da đã bị tách mất lớp top-grain (lớp da bề mặt), sau đó dán một lớp polyurethane và dập hạt da giả để trông giống top-grain leather. Suede leather (da lộn): loại da này có hai cách làm, một loại giống như top-grain leather nhưng lật mặt trong ra ngoài, loại da này rất bền giống top-grain (vì thật sự chính là da top-grain, nhưng sử dụng mặt trong). Cách làm thứ hai là con da đã bị tách lớp top-grain, và mặt tiếp theo chính là mặt ngoài của da. Loại da này thường có độ bền thấp. Thông thường trên thị trường, khi nói đến Suede leather, thì chỉ được hiểu là loại thứ hai nên có chất lượng kém. Metallic leather: là loại da được phủ trên bề mặt một lớp laminate. Da bên trong có thể là top-grain hoặc cũng có thể là da lộn, tùy thuộc vào nhà sản xuất. Da này không nhất thiết là kém, nhưng là loại da sử dụng cho những mục đích riêng biệt. Trên đây là một số loại da được phân loại dựa trên CHẤT LIỆU CẤU TẠO (các lớp da cấu thành). Ngoài ra, chúng ta cũng có thể thường thấy các khái niệm như Aniline, pigmented, nubuck… vậy đó là gì? Đó chính là cách phân loại dựa trên phương thức xử lý bề mặt của da. Chúng ta có các loại như sau: Aniline (da full aniline/sauvarage): Chúng được phun, nhuộm aniline, trên bề mặt da không có lớp phủ màu, loại da này luôn giữ được sự mềm mại và bắt mắt, da này có độ xốp nên dễ thấm nước, có độ co giãn rất tốt, không hay bị gãy như các loại da khác. Nếu da không có khả năng hấp thụ độ ẩm, khí sẽ dẫn đến tình trạng da bị khô và nứt nẻ. Thường Aniline được áp dụng để xử lý trên full-grain leather. Pull-up Aniline: loại da này tương tự loại da trên, tuy nhiên chúng được phủ thêm một lớp sáp hoặc dầu. Sở dĩ chúng được phủ thêm các lớp này vì chúng được thiết kế để có thể sử dụng trong các môi trường khắc nghiệt hơn, lớp sáp sau này sẽ bị mờ dần, phai đi, lộ lớp da bên trong (dẫn đến tình trạng màu sắc không đồng đều). Semi-Aniline: là loại da khá mềm mại do được phủ một lớp bảo vệ rất mỏng trên bề mặt da. Da được bảo vệ lại mềm là sự lựa chọn không tồi cho khách hàng không thích da có lớp bảo vệ (khách hàng đam mê phong cách bụi bặm, tự nhiên của da thuộc). Pigmented: Da loại này được can thiệp nhiều hơn các loại da trên với mục đích giảm thiểu các vết trầy xước, vết lỗi trên con da tự nhiên. Da được làm mịn và lên màu sắc tố đục, tạo vân, tạo nếp để màu trên toàn bộ con da được đồng nhất. Nubuck (da StoneWashed hay da Chaps): Loại da này thường là top-grain, nhưng được xử lý bề mặt hạt của da trở nên mềm mịn như nhung. Nhiều người nhầm lẫn da nubuck với da lộn, nhưng đó là hai loại da khác nhau. Saffiano Leather: ban đầu, da Saffiano được sáng chế bỡi hãng Prada - Italia, làm từ da bê có chất lượng cao thuộc bằng thực vật (không sử dụng chất crom) và “Saffiano” nghĩa là phương pháp xử lý bề mặt da bằng cách dùng họa tiết vân chéo dập lên một lớp sáp tráng trên bề mặt của miếng da bê. Ngày nay, loại vân chéo đặt trưng này được sử dụng rộng rãi trên nhiều loại da, bao gồm cả PU (giả da) và tất nhiên được sản xuất bằng nhiều cách và ở nhiều quốc gia khác nhau, mà tên gọi cuối cùng vẫn là Saffiano. Rõ ràng, chất lượng cũng sẽ tùy thuộc vào từng nhà sản xuất. Ngoài ra chúng ta còn gặp các khái niệm khác liên quan đến da như bìa da đựng hồ sơ Faux leather (là các loại giả da, như PU hay simili), Exotic leather (là các loại da thuộc không phải là da bò), Hair on Leather (là loại da thuộc nhưng vẫn giữ lại lớp lông của con vật)


----------

